# Electric Motor Conversion on a Honda HS928 Snowblower



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

We have a member of our FB group Honda Snowblower Enthusiasts that converted a Honda HS928 snowblower by installing an electric motor.

He posted a short video on the group and I asked him to share it with the folks here but I guess he didnt get the message. Unfortunately , I dont know how to share the video here.

It is really amazing.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey, what's this all about? "Future Banned Member Wannabe". You could always use the George Carlin 7 dirty words to speed up the process. I hope it's just one of your jokes since this isn't Monopoly with a "Get out of jail free card".


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Grunt said:


> Hey, what's this all about? "Future Banned Member Wannabe". You could always use the George Carlin 7 dirty words to speed up the process. I hope it's just one of your jokes since this isn't Monopoly with a "Get out of jail free card".


I'm going to check out this electric motor 928 in person in a little bit and try to get the owner to post the video here.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Eric should be coming here shortly to post info and videos. Met him today and his amazing 928. 

Honda corp will probably take notice.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

sounds like it might be a interesting machine to see and how he did things especially if you like it.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## ElectricHonda (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you Anthony for pointing me to this group. Here are videos and background on converting a Honda HS 928 from gas to electric with battery. Would be great if Honda releases a battery operated version. The technology is definitely available. 
Garage Test Video
Driveway Test
Digging out stairs

*Goal*
Create an electric snow blower to handle the heavy snow we receive on Donner Summit in CA. Average year is 450 inches. Low years are 200 inches and epic winters are 750”+
I primarily use my snow blower for a deck that is ~600sqft. Snow depth ranges from 1’-8’. Typically I am clearing 1-3’, this takes about 15 minutes to an hour depending on density and amount of ice. I am sharing this information so others can make the switch from gas to electric. I have included links to vendors I used and pricing. Note this is early work and you should research and verify everything yourself. This is not a do it yourself kit. 

*Why*
My main reason for wanting to go electric is I hated the smell of exhaust and the hassle of buying gasoline in small qty’s, putting fuel conditioner in it, draining it at the end of the season, changing oil annually. There are a lot of benefits to going electric. Also the torque is phenomenal, no lugging when hitting dense snow pack. 

*Materials and Costs*
Battery 72V 38.4 ah Lithium Ion Panasonic 32BD cells, 120A BMS CHANGZHOU NIUBO CO.,LTD $1500
Motor denzel d5500 kit $500
Motor Controller Kelly 7218EW<came with denzel d5500 kit
Computer Cycle Analyst CA-DP $125
Motor Mount, Battery Holder, Cover $600 Fractory
Shaft Adaptor- custom built $400
HS 928 $500- truckee rents

CAD drawings for motor mount, battery holder, and cover- You should verify all dimensions before sending to a fab shop. I had to make some field mods and have not updated the original CAD. 
*Field Test Results*
62.48A max
2500W max
1500-2500W when blowing snow
Battery should last 1 to 2 hours depending on amount and density of snow. Most people could use a smaller battery. Key requirements are max Amp draw.

*Research*
Thank you very much to the following conversion projects
1979 Ariens Conversion
Yamaha Snowblower conversion
Electric Snow Blower Gravely
Honda GX270 engine specs
Cycle Analyst to Kelley controller with shunt


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, thanks for joining.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

2 to 4 horsepower with a lot of torque. Interested!
Okay, that is a lot of snow. Where to put it becomes a problem really fast.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Tony-chicago said:


> 2 to 4 horsepower with a lot of torque. Interested!
> Okay, that is a lot of snow. Where to put it becomes a problem really fast.


Even this time of year the snow was over the top of the snow poles which are 8 feet high. It looked like Erics house was built into a snow cave. This was about 20 miles from my house on top of Donner Summit.

I'm wondering if Honda engineers are working on something similar. They'll want to hire Eric as an engineer. They could probably scale the costs way down with bulk buying.

This is an amazing machine. Eric used it on high HARD packed snow and this electric 928 went thru it like a hot knife thru butter. No hesitation , No bogging down , no clogging is even possible He wont need an impeller kit on this machine.

The weight is actually lower than the normal 928. The battery can be removed and used on another machine. Eric plans to do a HS724 conversion for his deck. So he can just switch the battery over.

The motor cover is ingenious. Custom made. It traps the heat from the motor and transfers it back to the battery. Erics biggest challenge was the sleeve that goes onto the motor shaft and connects the belt pulley wheels for the belts. It had to be custom machined.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

definitely looks cool and well built. it makes me wonder if it could be built more efficiently or if that is what honda may already be working on which is why they haven't released anything yet. it looks like the electric motor is just bolt in place of the gas motor kind of like the old school electric car conversions. people would just connect electric motors to their standard transmission with an adapter that worked. not the most efficient way to do things but works.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> definitely looks cool and well built. it makes me wonder if it could be built more efficiently or if that is what honda may already be working on which is why they haven't released anything yet. it looks like the electric motor is just bolt in place of the gas motor kind of like the old school electric car conversions. people would just connect electric motors to their standard transmission with an adapter that worked. not the most efficient way to do things but works.


Yes , everything was just mounted in using the existing studs on the 928 engine bed. As far as I know no modifications to bed were necessary. @ElectricHonda will probably elaborate.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

These are the guys who change the world. Steve Jobs and Bill Gates working in their garages, the early moonshiners who souped out cars which became stock car racing , the guys and gals working in their homes inventing new products and technologies. The Wright Brothers building an airplane in their barn.......the list goes on and on.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> These are the guys who change the world.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


>


I bet this kinda conversion would be right up your alley.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

now you just need a chip in your brain that allows you to communicate with the chute to adjust it hands free.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't know if i would call it a world changing idea. definitely a cool idea but i feel like there has to be a more efficient design if you want to build a electric machine but obviously a DIYer wouldn't be doing such big design changes.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> i don't know if i would call it a world changing idea. definitely a cool idea but i feel like there has to be a more efficient design if you want to build a electric machine but obviously a DIYer wouldn't be doing such big design changes.


Agree.

Wonderful, fun and admirable from a “Garage tinkering” viewpoint, but future electric driven blowers probably won’t want to suffer current transmission losses, when an electric motor can be used to adjust drive speed and can already deliver high torque from zero rpm.
Where will we end up? Maybe 3-4 individual motors: Drive wheels, auger and chute?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

ElectricHonda said:


> Thank you Anthony for pointing me to this group. Here are videos and background on converting a Honda HS 928 from gas to electric with battery. Would be great if Honda releases a battery operated version. The technology is definitely available.
> Garage Test Video
> Driveway Test
> Digging out stairs
> ...


Wow! Looking at the cost just for the parts alone to build that would cost more than a brand new Honda snowblower would.
Then to only get and hour or two if you are lucky before it would need to be recharged because the battery doesn't last that long and what your electric bill would cost, as long as you don't have an electric power interruption or power loss, gasoline is still less expensive and much more reliable to get the job done.
What a gasoline powered machine could accomplish in a few hours time would take a few days with all of the stops for battery recharging.
It might work good on a very small area without much snow for someone with an awful lot of extra money to spend, but it wouldn't be practical for most people who have larger areas and more than a few inches of wet heavy snow and the large lengthy 'End Of Driveway' piles.
It looks like it would be fun to build for a hobby if you had the money and had a 'Back-up' gasoline powered machine to complete the job when the battery dies.
I would be afraid of getting any of the electrics wet and causing a Fatal Electric Shock with all of the 'Amperage' available needed to run it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Wow!


I, on the other hand, think it's an awesome build for someone techie with a chassis with a blown engine. 1-2 Hours is plenty for my property. The only problem is that I expect my GX390 to last for several decades to come...


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> I, on the other hand, think it's an awesome build for someone techie with a chassis with a blown engine. 1-2 Hours is plenty for my property. The only problem is that I expect my GX390 to last for several decades to come...


I'm sure it would be a neat fun project for 'Techies' to build.
I'm sure your GX 390 will last you at least 3 decades or longer.
A major thing I think of is the costs of replacement batteries which only last a couple of years. That cost would probably cover the cost of the gasoline your GX 390 would take a decade or so to use up. Also have to add in the electricity costs used to recharge the batteries all the time.
Imagine 30 to 40 years from now the money in gasoline costs your still running GX 390 used in that time, and the money you spent for all of the replacement batteries, plus a couple of the replacement electric motors in that time while your Honda is still running with the same old motor, the cost difference would probably pay for a couple of brand new Honda's with GX 390's in them on just the money spent on batteries alone.
I was talking with a friend who is a manager at a car dealership the other day and we were talking about the cost for the replacement batteries in the electric cars they sell. He mentioned what the batteries alone cost would exceed the cost of the car, and that didn't include the drive motor costs that also have to be replaced by the time the batteries need replacement or sooner. He mentioned the expected life of the batteries was almost 3 years, he said people who purchase a vehicle like that normally only keep them for three years or less before they purchase a new one, usually because they are worn out, but the cost of keeping it and using it daily for over ten years would almost be unheard of due to the cost of maintaining them.
I thought, 'You have to be kidding', and he said 'No, that's what you have to expect with an electric car'. He showed me the manuals and Spec sheets, I thought, 'Oh My God, I could have a couple of houses paid for if I kept the electric car for 10 years or longer for that cost'.
Then I was calculating the 'Fuel' costs, the electric bill for recharging the batteries for the miles driven, and the gasoline costs for the same miles driven, my electric bill would cost me more than my gasoline bill would. That was worrisome.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Lunta said:


> Agree.
> 
> Wonderful, fun and admirable from a “Garage tinkering” viewpoint, but future electric driven blowers probably won’t want to suffer current transmission losses, when an electric motor can be used to adjust drive speed and can already deliver high torque from zero rpm.
> Where will we end up? Maybe 3-4 individual motors: Drive wheels, auger and chute?


Interesting point. The throttle controls the motor speed but the F/R lever still controls the hydrostatic speed and right side gearbox. I was wondering about that also.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> I'm sure it would be a neat fun project for 'Techies' to build.
> I'm sure your GX 390 will last you at least 3 decades or longer.
> A major thing I think of is the costs of replacement batteries which only last a couple of years. That cost would probably cover the cost of the gasoline your GX 390 would take a decade or so to use up. Also have to add in the electricity costs used to recharge the batteries all the time.
> Imagine 30 to 40 years from now the money in gasoline costs your still running GX 390 used in that time, and the money you spent for all of the replacement batteries, plus a couple of the replacement electric motors in that time while your Honda is still running with the same old motor, the cost difference would probably pay for a couple of brand new Honda's with GX 390's in them on just the money spent on batteries alone.
> ...


I also heard some of this. When I got my old subaru smogged recently the owner was telling me that the green footprint on electric was much higher than on gas powered vehicles.

However , battery technologies are improving exponentially and I believe scientists and engineers will solve a lot of these problems including the high green footprint.

Maybe "Lithium crystals " from Star Trek.

Man's ingenuity is boundless.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> I also heard some of this. When I got my old subaru smogged recently the owner was telling me that the green footprint on electric was much higher than on gas powered vehicles.
> 
> However , battery technologies are improving exponentially and I believe scientists and engineers will solve a lot of these problems including the high green footprint.
> 
> ...


DiLithium crystals


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Evidently the ingredients in the batteries are so hazardous they don't make them in the USA because of that, and they don't come from the USA either, so we will be reliant on foreign countries for all of our energy again.
We can't even recycle the old batteries, they have to be shipped out of the country to be disposed of in special landfills because of how toxic they are.
Then you look at all of the fires they cause from being recharged or just from being in use, we see fires every day caused by them and you can't use water on them to put them out. 
You would risk electrocution or hazardous chemical spread, just like solar panels with their toxic fumes when the are involved with a fire.
Then you figure how much the electric companies will be put into 'Overdrive' generating massive amounts of electricity to recharge all of those batteries that hold a charge for an hour or two and take four hours to recharge or longer, they will be burning massive amounts of fossil fuels to try and pump out barely enough electricity to charge all the batteries that will cause electric 'Brown-outs' all over the country, power failures, and no electricity left over for normal household use, all while driving up your electric bills so high you won't be able to keep your lights on because you won't be able to afford it.
Those batteries take massive amounts of electricity to recharge them quickly for the short time they will hold the charge for.
Maybe we will have nuclear reactors in our homes and cars to help keep them charged. It is another form of 'Green' energy. You might 'Glow' that color from it when it leaks out.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> costs of replacement batteries which only last a couple of years


Actually, modern Lithium-based power tool batteries last many years, and hold a charge in storage quite well. I have about 10 of them (Greenworks, Ridgid JobMax, Dewalt & Kobalt) that date back 5+ years and they're still all going strong. I've never actually had to replace any of them, even the one that fell in the lake. My son's girlfriend has a Prius that's over 10 years old and the battery is still fully functional. My OnePlus 3 phone has a non-replaceable (or at least hard to replace if you're not me) battery that is 5+ years old and still fully functional. The technology will only get better and cheaper.



Lunta said:


> but future electric driven blowers probably won’t want to suffer current transmission losses, when an electric motor can be used to adjust drive speed and can already deliver high torque from zero rpm.
> Where will we end up? Maybe 3-4 individual motors: Drive wheels, auger and chute?


That's kind of the current Honda Hybrid model... Separate electric motors for the crawlers, chute functions, auger housing functions, and the iGX engine to spin the augers/impellers and provide electric regeneration.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Interesting-
The No. 1 Stock for America’s New Energy Revolution (banyanhill.com)


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Whether @ST1100A or the rest of us like it, we are going to see batteries as a source of power in a LOT of our toys. Depending how old many of us are today, we might or might not see ICE powered cars and power tools go away or become relegated to enthusiasts and old car/engine collectors. This is not something we can vote away.

There is no reason to fear electricity any more than we fear gasoline. Shock hazard? Having read some of the Iron Butt Rally participants' experiences in downpours, especially frog chokers that drown out all of their electronics, flood 'waterproof' rain suits, etc. were properly designed electrical systems as dangerous as feared, these guys on bikes would all be dead. As @tabora said, batteries have come a long way, and last a reasonable length of time. Battery research and improvements are happening at a fast pace and will continue to do so. We have seen a number of Tesla crashes in which the car was literally torn apart, but there have been relatively few fires and toxic substance spills.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Grunt said:


> Interesting-
> The No. 1 Stock for America’s New Energy Revolution (banyanhill.com)


what is the stock? Im too lazy to sit thru that video. sounds like an infomercial.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> what is the stock? Im too lazy to sit thru that video. sounds like an infomercial.


Sounds like a con to me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> sounds like an infomercial


It was... A few grains of truth sprinkled liberally with sputum.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

WrenchIt said:


> Whether @ST1100A or the rest of us like it, we are going to see batteries as a source of power in a LOT of our toys. Depending how old many of us are today, we might or might not see ICE powered cars and power tools go away or become relegated to enthusiasts and old car/engine collectors. This is not something we can vote away.
> 
> There is no reason to fear electricity any more than we fear gasoline. Shock hazard? Having read some of the Iron Butt Rally participants' experiences in downpours, especially frog chokers that drown out all of their electronics, flood 'waterproof' rain suits, etc. were properly designed electrical systems as dangerous as feared, these guys on bikes would all be dead. As @tabora said, batteries have come a long way, and last a reasonable length of time. Battery research and improvements are happening at a fast pace and will continue to do so. We have seen a number of Tesla crashes in which the car was literally torn apart, but there have been relatively few fires and toxic substance spills.


Yes we are seeing a lot of that today already.
Most of the electronics that are mentioned are very low Amperage, usually read in Milliamps, plus the lower voltage, the pressure to push the Amps through.
1 Amp can kill a human being so fortunately all the electronics on the bikes were way less than 1 Amp combined with the lower voltage.
An electric car voltage is a lot higher, and the Amperage is very high, the Amperage is what causes the fatalities, combine that with the high voltages in the electric cars and that is plenty enough to push the Amps through a human body.
As of now our fire departments are not allowed to use any water on house fires that have solar panels and cannot use water to fight electric automobile fires due to electrocution hazards. They are instructed to let it burn itself out.
I'm sure in the future the batteries and other electrics will improve for 'Motor' power - 'Motorized Power' machinery, but it is still in its experimental stages as of present and has a long way to go yet.
The small electronics has come a long way so far, but they are much lower powered than an automobile and the batteries are much smaller.
I have some electronic gadgets on my motorcycle that are exposed to a great deal of water, and fortunately everything has been good so far.
When the batteries that power electric cars can go for a minimum of a couple thousand miles before needing a recharge and have a life of at least 20 years or more and weigh 1/100th the weight and cost less than 1/100th of what they do now, then we will know that the battery/electric system is starting to greatly improve, and people will start thinking about using it a lot more than present.
Then having the batteries be made of 100% non toxic materials and be 100% recyclable will be an improvement. Then also costing us less than 1/1000th of what it costs for the electricity to recharge the batteries would be a big boost.
We wait to see what beholds us in the future as we are now seeing a lot of 'Toys' and other gadgets becoming electric today and in the near future, right now most is still in the 'experimental stages' yet, but give it time and maybe the prices will drop on them.
I myself can't see spending $40,000 for an electric motorcycle that goes 50 miles and needs its batteries recharged, I still rather go 300+ miles till I need fuel on a $15,000 bike.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> Yes we are seeing a lot of that today already.
> Most of the electronics that are mentioned are very low Amperage, usually read in Milliamps, plus the lower voltage, the pressure to push the Amps through.
> 1 Amp can kill a human being so fortunately all the electronics on the bikes were way less than 1 Amp combined with the lower voltage.


Get your facts straight. Its not amps that kill, its the voltage. Thirty milliamps (or thereabout) through your heart can send it into fillibration - and that can kill you. That's 30/1000 of an ampere. Electricity is a surface phenomenon - most of the time it goes over the surface of your skin, but shocks arm thru the chest and over to the other grounded hand are the worst (thru the heart). High voltages such as stun guns travel mostly over the surface with some zapping nerves, but there is not much penetration deep into your flesh. And these toys usually have two prongs close together so someone grabbing a tazed person's ankles will probably not feel anything while the guy is being shot in the neck.

GFI receptacles and personnel breakers are set to trip at 5 to 6 milliamps for exactly that reason. Larger breakers that have gfi protection are adjustable for leakage to ground (i.e. higher milliamp trip current) because they are _equipment protection breakers_ - not designed to protect people. 

Most people have been killed in electric car crashes by trauma, not by electrical shock. If they were, there is no doubt that folks would be leery of all electric cars. Electric car fires have been relatively few and far between. Your gasoline tank in your car has the explosive equivalent of several sticks of dynamite and there have been a number of publicized accidents in which the gas tank ruptured and burned occupants - same with plane crashes - mostly GA planes. 

I'm not saying there is no danger from electric shock at all, but put it in context. Compared to all the other dangerous things we do out there it is probably lower on the list than some of our other cherished activities. How many of us ride motorcycles? (What does your screen name represent?) Skydive? Scuba dive? Fly in GA aircraft? If you prefer to be afraid of electric shock or don't want to buy an electric vehicle, fine, that's your decision. Most everyone I know trades off some exposure to danger for convenience, and so far, electric vehicles are less dangerous that drinking alcohol. I read recently that a new study has shown that alcohol causes some cancers. Cigarette smoking likewise, though that does not stop people from drinking or smoking. You pick your poison and live with it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WrenchIt said:


> Get your facts straight. Its not amps that kill, its the voltage. Thirty milliamps (or thereabout) through your heart can send it into fillibration - and that can kill you. That's 30/1000 of an ampere. Electricity is a surface phenomenon - most of the time it goes over the surface of your skin, but shocks arm thru the chest and over to the other grounded hand are the worst (thru the heart). High voltages such as stun guns travel mostly over the surface with some zapping nerves, but there is not much penetration deep into your flesh. And these toys usually have two prongs close together so someone grabbing a tazed person's ankles will probably not feel anything while the guy is being shot in the neck.
> 
> GFI receptacles and personnel breakers are set to trip at 5 to 6 milliamps for exactly that reason. Larger breakers that have gfi protection are adjustable for leakage to ground (i.e. higher milliamp trip current) because they are _equipment protection breakers_ - not designed to protect people.
> 
> ...


I have an electric blanket......


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

If I had snow like that I would be thinking maybe a
big block chevy with a pro charger.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

WrenchIt said:


> Get your facts straight. Its not amps that kill, its the voltage. Thirty milliamps (or thereabout) through your heart can send it into fillibration - and that can kill you. That's 30/1000 of an ampere. Electricity is a surface phenomenon - most of the time it goes over the surface of your skin, but shocks arm thru the chest and over to the other grounded hand are the worst (thru the heart). High voltages such as stun guns travel mostly over the surface with some zapping nerves, but there is not much penetration deep into your flesh. And these toys usually have two prongs close together so someone grabbing a tazed person's ankles will probably not feel anything while the guy is being shot in the neck.
> 
> GFI receptacles and personnel breakers are set to trip at 5 to 6 milliamps for exactly that reason. Larger breakers that have gfi protection are adjustable for leakage to ground (i.e. higher milliamp trip current) because they are _equipment protection breakers_ - not designed to protect people.
> 
> ...


It is the amps that kill you..A stun gun has no amperage 
Hit an overhead electric line and you can blow the tires on the vehicle...your body can suffer the same fate..blow off a foot for instance..you may live but probably not.
I expect the blower in question has a decent amount of voltage ..higher voltage lets us use smaller wire inside and outside of the electric motor..wet environments and voltages of 70 and greater can make for a bad day



Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

WrenchIt said:


> Get your facts straight. Its not amps that kill, its the voltage. Thirty milliamps (or thereabout) through your heart can send it into fillibration - and that can kill you. That's 30/1000 of an ampere. Electricity is a surface phenomenon - most of the time it goes over the surface of your skin, but shocks arm thru the chest and over to the other grounded hand are the worst (thru the heart). High voltages such as stun guns travel mostly over the surface with some zapping nerves, but there is not much penetration deep into your flesh. And these toys usually have two prongs close together so someone grabbing a tazed person's ankles will probably not feel anything while the guy is being shot in the neck.
> 
> GFI receptacles and personnel breakers are set to trip at 5 to 6 milliamps for exactly that reason. Larger breakers that have gfi protection are adjustable for leakage to ground (i.e. higher milliamp trip current) because they are _equipment protection breakers_ - not designed to protect people.
> 
> ...


Well, it's a bit of both . . . voltage alone does not kill (not proud to say it, but got hit by about 15,000 volts in an old CRT TV way back . . . unpleasant, and left a small burn hole on my finger, but that was it . . . 

It's a combination. The body is not a great conductor, and skin (esp callouses, etc) are decent insulators . . . 

So, the letal combindation needs a) enough voltage to get throug the skin b) enough current through the chest to interfere with the heart (as noted above, a few milliamps is enough) and c) an entry and exit point that send current through the chest. Miss any one, and likely not fatal. (Covered this in college - had a class that covered electrical safety, and provided basically a circuit modelmof the body, so this in't speculation . . . )

Interstingly, 440 volts is typcally considered the most dangerous. Lower, and you still have muscle control and can let go. Higher, and the spasm on contact will likely throw you clear, but at 440, you can't let go, and there is not enough of a spasm.

Note also that a lot of the above is why high voltage bench work is done one handed . . . much harder to get a current path through the chest with one hand in your pocket, and if wearing rubber soles, there is no current exit path through your feet either, so if you touch something, no current can flow - your body potential just rises until you let go.

Oh, and pure water is a _very_ poor conductor, so let's step on that myth as well. Conductiviy in water is mainly due to salts and dissolved solids, which will be higher in ground water than fresh rain or snow, since as water evaporates, solids and salts are left behind. Short of being under an unfiltered soft coal powerplant, rain/snow should be pretty clean . . .

Other tidbits . . . this is also why electrical substations have a screen grounding system just below the gravel on the site, and workers are instructed to take small steps on the site. Without it, if a fault hit the ground, the dissipation (volts per unit distance) would be high, and the farther apart the legs are, the greater the voltage difference and the greater the risk. The mesh equalizes the potential on the ground, so not much voltage per unit distance, and small steps reduce to voltage as well, greatly reducing risk, while the entire system is dissipating the fault to earth over a much larger area.

Practically, on an electric car/applance/snowblower/etc, the risks are minimal, even if wet. Fault current has to be across it's supply (batttery, panel, whatever) not to earth, since it's not a part of the circuit . . . So, short of licking your hands and putting them across the battery, not much chance of injury. Heck, take a battery and touch just _one_ terminal (metal wrench on a car battery terminal for instance - low volt, very high amp capable) and absolutely nothing happens . . . get _across_ it, however . . . 

Oh, and you don't use water on a lithium battery fire because water makes exposed lithium burn more and hotter . . . it has nothing to do with any of the nonsensical electrocution theories presented here. If you need to put out a lithium battery fire, you smother it with sand . . .


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Shovel said:


> It is the amps that kill you..A stun gun has no amperage
> Hit an overhead electric line and you can blow the tires on the vehicle...your body can suffer the same fate..blow off a foot for instance..you may live but probably not.
> I expect the blower in question has a decent amount of voltage ..higher voltage lets us use smaller wire inside and outside of the electric motor..wet environments and voltages of 70 and greater can make for a bad day
> 
> ...


A stun gun also has no current path across the chest . . .


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm thinking the next big technology should be capturing and harnessing the power of pontification. Seems to be a wide spread supply of that in the world.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This thread got derailed real fast. Was hoping that @HondaElectric would come back and enlighten us some more on members' concerns or answer questions.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> This thread got derailed real fast. Was hoping that @HondaElectric would come back and enlighten us some more on members' concerns or answer questions.


Agree! The work done for this Honda Electric is a cut above. With mass production the costs will dissipate. As long as it works great I am all for it. Oh and mega power...


----------



## jalessi (Dec 8, 2015)

Video Of Electric Honda HS928 Snowblower


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

jalessi said:


> Video Of Electric Honda HS928 Snowblower


Electric for that job? I think he needs one of those railroad locomotive mounted diesel driven snowblowers used to clear the tracks in the Alps or Rockies. Or perhaps that V-8 snowblower posted on youtube.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

WrenchIt said:


> Get your facts straight. Its not amps that kill, its the voltage. Thirty milliamps (or thereabout) through your heart can send it into fillibration - and that can kill you. That's 30/1000 of an ampere. Electricity is a surface phenomenon - most of the time it goes over the surface of your skin, but shocks arm thru the chest and over to the other grounded hand are the worst (thru the heart). High voltages such as stun guns travel mostly over the surface with some zapping nerves, but there is not much penetration deep into your flesh. And these toys usually have two prongs close together so someone grabbing a tazed person's ankles will probably not feel anything while the guy is being shot in the neck. GFI receptacles and personnel breakers are set to trip at 5 to 6 milliamps for exactly that reason. Larger breakers that have gfi protection are adjustable for leakage to ground (i.e. higher milliamp trip current) because they are _equipment protection breakers_ - not designed to protect people. Most people have been killed in electric car crashes by trauma, not by electrical shock. If they were, there is no doubt that folks would be leery of all electric cars. Electric car fires have been relatively few and far between. Your gasoline tank in your car has the explosive equivalent of several sticks of dynamite and there have been a number of publicized accidents in which the gas tank ruptured and burned occupants - same with plane crashes - mostly GA planes. I'm not saying there is no danger from electric shock at all, but put it in context. Compared to all the other dangerous things we do out there it is probably lower on the list than some of our other cherished activities. How many of us ride motorcycles? (What does your screen name represent?) Skydive? Scuba dive? Fly in GA aircraft? If you prefer to be afraid of electric shock or don't want to buy an electric vehicle, fine, that's your decision. Most everyone I know trades off some exposure to danger for convenience, and so far, electric vehicles are less dangerous that drinking alcohol. I read recently that a new study has shown that alcohol causes some cancers. Cigarette smoking likewise, though that does not stop people from drinking or smoking. You pick your poison and live with it.





WrenchIt said:


> Get your facts straight. Its not amps that kill, its the voltage. Thirty milliamps (or thereabout) through your heart can send it into fillibration - and that can kill you. That's 30/1000 of an ampere. Electricity is a surface phenomenon - most of the time it goes over the surface of your skin, but shocks arm thru the chest and over to the other grounded hand are the worst (thru the heart). High voltages such as stun guns travel mostly over the surface with some zapping nerves, but there is not much penetration deep into your flesh. And these toys usually have two prongs close together so someone grabbing a tazed person's ankles will probably not feel anything while the guy is being shot in the neck. GFI receptacles and personnel breakers are set to trip at 5 to 6 milliamps for exactly that reason. Larger breakers that have gfi protection are adjustable for leakage to ground (i.e. higher milliamp trip current) because they are _equipment protection breakers_ - not designed to protect people. Most people have been killed in electric car crashes by trauma, not by electrical shock. If they were, there is no doubt that folks would be leery of all electric cars. Electric car fires have been relatively few and far between. Your gasoline tank in your car has the explosive equivalent of several sticks of dynamite and there have been a number of publicized accidents in which the gas tank ruptured and burned occupants - same with plane crashes - mostly GA planes. I'm not saying there is no danger from electric shock at all, but put it in context. Compared to all the other dangerous things we do out there it is probably lower on the list than some of our other cherished activities. How many of us ride motorcycles? (What does your screen name represent?) Skydive? Scuba dive? Fly in GA aircraft? If you prefer to be afraid of electric shock or don't want to buy an electric vehicle, fine, that's your decision. Most everyone I know trades off some exposure to danger for convenience, and so far, electric vehicles are less dangerous that drinking alcohol. I read recently that a new study has shown that alcohol causes some cancers. Cigarette smoking likewise, though that does not stop people from drinking or smoking. You pick your poison and live with it.





WrenchIt said:


> Get your facts straight. Its not amps that kill, its the voltage. Thirty milliamps (or thereabout) through your heart can send it into fillibration - and that can kill you. That's 30/1000 of an ampere. Electricity is a surface phenomenon - most of the time it goes over the surface of your skin, but shocks arm thru the chest and over to the other grounded hand are the worst (thru the heart). High voltages such as stun guns travel mostly over the surface with some zapping nerves, but there is not much penetration deep into your flesh. And these toys usually have two prongs close together so someone grabbing a tazed person's ankles will probably not feel anything while the guy is being shot in the neck. GFI receptacles and personnel breakers are set to trip at 5 to 6 milliamps for exactly that reason. Larger breakers that have gfi protection are adjustable for leakage to ground (i.e. higher milliamp trip current) because they are _equipment protection breakers_ - not designed to protect people. Most people have been killed in electric car crashes by trauma, not by electrical shock. If they were, there is no doubt that folks would be leery of all electric cars. Electric car fires have been relatively few and far between. Your gasoline tank in your car has the explosive equivalent of several sticks of dynamite and there have been a number of publicized accidents in which the gas tank ruptured and burned occupants - same with plane crashes - mostly GA planes. I'm not saying there is no danger from electric shock at all, but put it in context. Compared to all the other dangerous things we do out there it is probably lower on the list than some of our other cherished activities. How many of us ride motorcycles? (What does your screen name represent?) Skydive? Scuba dive? Fly in GA aircraft? If you prefer to be afraid of electric shock or don't want to buy an electric vehicle, fine, that's your decision. Most everyone I know trades off some exposure to danger for convenience, and so far, electric vehicles are less dangerous that drinking alcohol. I read recently that a new study has shown that alcohol causes some cancers. Cigarette smoking likewise, though that does not stop people from drinking or smoking. You pick your poison and live with it.


Yes it IS the AMPS that can kill a person, NOT VOLTS.
Amps is the amount of electric current, Volts is only the pressure difference between positive and negative.
Spark plug wire shocks are anywhere from 15,000 to over 40,000 volts and they do not kill people, they may make them jump, but not kill them.
A spark plug uses very little AMPS, that is why it doesn't kill you like Amperage or AMPS can.
That is why GFI trips at a very low amount of AMPS.
Part of your reply even shows how Amps can be fatal, not voltage.
The Voltage is the pressure that pushes the Amps through the wire conductor or any other conductor, like a human being.
Putting lithium battery fires out with sand is used because it is a type 'D' fire, like combustible metals like magnesium. I have worked many type 'D' fires already, and they burn very hot, like a safety flare, that is also what gives fireworks their bright flash and colors.
Electric car fires happen when recharging and just when they are sitting there doing nothing. The battery is like a nuclear reactor almost. Other times when the vehicle has a 'Short' or wires touching each other, it goes off like an electric 'Arc Welder' with a shower of sparks and electric flashes like Lightning. When the batteries catch fire, they burn so hot, they will burn a hole in the ground, melt metal around them and turn it into dust from the heat. We have dealt with a few of them already. They burn much hotter than a gasoline fire and are harder to extinguish.
Water would be used for its 'Cooling' effect and other combustible materials such as type 'A'.
The battery fires burn the same and extremely hot plus the electric current hazards - Amps.
Combine Amps with a conductor like water and the voltage will push the Amps through it, even though it is not a good conductor, it still conducts and transfers the Amps to the fireman holding the water hose and is standing in it or touches something.
Screen name, motorcycle yes, Used to skydive a lot and scuba dive, also had private pilots license, now more fun safe things, like motorcycle riding, around the million mile mark.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WrenchIt said:


> Electric for that job? I think he needs one of those railroad locomotive mounted diesel driven snowblowers used to clear the tracks in the Alps or Rockies. Or perhaps that V-8 snowblower posted on youtube.


Our town has one of those parked on a side track about 2 miles from me. It's an AWESOME machine. Wish I had a pic to show. They use it almost every winter. Saved the lives of many who were stranded on a train during the famous 1952 blizzard that buried our town .

hope we didnt scare the OP away. He is busy with his work. He is going to do another conversion on a Honda HS724 for his deck. As the videos show a single stage just won't do. LOL.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

ST1100A said:


> Yes it IS the AMPS that can kill a person, NOT VOLTS.
> Amps is the amount of electric current, Volts is only the pressure difference between positive and negative.
> Spark plug wire shocks are anywhere from 15,000 to over 40,000 volts and they do not kill people, they may make them jump, but not kill them.
> A spark plug uses very little AMPS, that is why it doesn't kill you like Amperage or AMPS can.
> ...


No matter how many times you post the same incorrect information, water is _NOT_ an excellent conductor of electricity . . .it's actually quite poor! Conductivity (Electrical Conductance) and Water

And you can't have current flow without voltage either, so that myth can die as well . . .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Yes it IS the AMPS that can kill a person, NOT VOLTS.


OK, now the Amps vs Volts discussion can join the Oil threads in infamy... At least the Ohms are safe(r), but futile (for Star Trek fans)...


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tadawson said:


> No matter how many times you post the same incorrect information, water is _NOT_ an excellent conductor of electricity . . .it's actually quite poor! Conductivity (Electrical Conductance) and Water
> 
> And you can't have current flow without voltage either, so that myth can die as well . . .


I'd like to know what is incorrect because you could tell that to every licensed electrician in the world and they will tell you the same as I mentioned.
We all know Voltage pushes Amps through a conductor. We all know water isn't the greatest conductor but is does conduct, and add salt to it like in a human body and it does conduct electricity even with the resistance-ohms.
Water is not an insulator to prevent current flow, it has much less resistance than air, it is considered a conductor even though it has a lot of resistance but it still allows current flow much better than a piece of wood and many other items. That is why current will flow through the human body, because of the water in it. Dirty water has less resistance than pure water does because dirt particles makes it easier for the electrons to jump across and through. They jump from one particle to the next easier in the water.
The current flow of electrons-amps is what can kill, not the pressure that pushes it-volts. We know it takes volts to move the amps but a ton of volts without any amps will not harm or kill you.
It does take a lot of extra volts to push the amps through a lot of resistance, we all know that, but it is not the volts that kills, anyone who knows and understands electricity knows that.
Unfortunately there is no myths about that.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

ElectricHonda said:


> Thank you Anthony for pointing me to this group. Here are videos and background on converting a Honda HS 928 from gas to electric with battery. Would be great if Honda releases a battery operated version. The technology is definitely available.
> Garage Test Video
> Driveway Test
> Digging out stairs
> ...


I like it.. great work.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

ST1100A said:


> I'd like to know what is incorrect because you could tell that to every licensed electrician in the world and they will tell you the same as I mentioned.
> We all know Voltage pushes Amps through a conductor. We all know water isn't the greatest conductor but is does conduct, and add salt to it like in a human body and it does conduct electricity even with the resistance-ohms.
> Water is not an insulator to prevent current flow, it has much less resistance than air, it is considered a conductor even though it has a lot of resistance but it still allows current flow much better than a piece of wood and many other items. That is why current will flow through the human body, because of the water in it. Dirty water has less resistance than pure water does because dirt particles makes it easier for the electrons to jump across and through. They jump from one particle to the next easier in the water.
> The current flow of electrons-amps is what can kill, not the pressure that pushes it-volts. We know it takes volts to move the amps but a ton of volts without any amps will not harm or kill you.
> ...


Your claim that it's only amps is fundamentally flawed, since current and voltage are related to a fixed resistance. A 10,000 amp source at 2 volts is harmless, since it won't break skin, or have enough potential to push adequate amperage. A high enough voltage source to kill can have 1 amp or 5000 - both are equally lethal, since is only takes about 5ma to kill (goint through the correct path). Not sure if you have ever been exposed to an electrical model of the human body, but it's not as simple as you think. Also, as an electrician, you get far more "how" than "why", so nobody expects you to fully understand the theory and more advanced electrical conecepts. You literally say things like "melting snow on an electric blowed can get you electrocuted" which is so wrong it would be funny in any other situation . . . . show me the current path, since the blower is isolated from earth ground please? Handles are electrically common, nono hand to hand potential, and no ground reference on the blower, so no hand to foor either. ?????


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

all i know is not to stick a fork into an electrical outlet.

I almost got electricuted trying to install a new outlet even after shutting off the breaker in the living room. Shut off the breaker. Tried the lights TV etc and everything was out . Tried to use a screwdriver to remove the old outlet and felt that juice going up my arm.

Scared the holy kaka out of me. Anything electrical I go outside and shut off the whole damn box.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

And to think there was any original hesitency by the inventor to post here.
Okay back to this cool project and all the engineering.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

tadawson said:


> Your claim that it's only amps is fundamentally flawed, since current and voltage are related to a fixed resistance. A 10,000 amp source at 2 volts is harmless, since it won't break skin, or have enough potential to push adequate amperage. A high enough voltage source to kill can have 1 amp or 5000 - both are equally lethal, since is only takes about 5ma to kill (goint through the correct path). Not sure if you have ever been exposed to an electrical model of the human body, but it's not as simple as you think. Also, as an electrician, you get far more "how" than "why", so nobody expects you to fully understand the theory and more advanced electrical conecepts. You literally say things like "melting snow on an electric blowed can get you electrocuted" which is so wrong it would be funny in any other situation . . . . show me the current path, since the blower is isolated from earth ground please? Handles are electrically common, nono hand to hand potential, and no ground reference on the blower, so no hand to foor either. ?????


I think the point was..its a machine..machines mess up and we have to work on them..now we are working on a wet machine...A master disconnect would be a must in this case..


Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tadawson said:


> Your claim that it's only amps is fundamentally flawed, since current and voltage are related to a fixed resistance. A 10,000 amp source at 2 volts is harmless, since it won't break skin, or have enough potential to push adequate amperage. A high enough voltage source to kill can have 1 amp or 5000 - both are equally lethal, since is only takes about 5ma to kill (goint through the correct path). Not sure if you have ever been exposed to an electrical model of the human body, but it's not as simple as you think. Also, as an electrician, you get far more "how" than "why", so nobody expects you to fully understand the theory and more advanced electrical conecepts. You literally say things like "melting snow on an electric blowed can get you electrocuted" which is so wrong it would be funny in any other situation . . . . show me the current path, since the blower is isolated from earth ground please? Handles are electrically common, nono hand to hand potential, and no ground reference on the blower, so no hand to foor either. ?????


As an electrician I understand all of that very well.
When a machine handle becomes electrically 'Hot' with the voltage being high enough to push the current through your hand that you are touching the machine with, then to pass the current-'Amps' through the body to the ground through the feet to the earth ground, making the human body the pathway to earth ground can cause the damage to the human body. Most of these machines have the voltage to do so, and they have plenty of 'Amp' capacity to do the fatal damage when something goes 'Haywire' on the machine, especially when you have a capacitor start motor that will give it a boost of current to flow for starting the motor under a load, and a 'boost' to send that current through the human body.
Unfortunately it does happen too often, we hear about it every day.
I did not claim it is only amps alone, we all know the volts have to push the amps, but it is only the amps that kill, not the volts, even though it takes both to do the job. Voltage alone will do nothing, Amperage is what kills, as it is pushed by the voltage.
It does sound 'Fundamentally Flawed' but that is how it works in real life, just like current flows from negative to positive in that direction and everyone thinks just the opposite.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Geez, guys... In post #47, I tried to give you the idea it was time to give it up. Cease and desist and let's get back to the IMPORTANT part of the thread. @ElectricHonda did a very cool thing and let's learn more about it and knock off with the negative waves...


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

That electric snowblower carries enough power vdc 
To be a portable arc welder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Geez, guys... In post #47, I tried to give you the idea it was time to give it up. Cease and desist and let's get back to the IMPORTANT part of the thread. @ElectricHonda did a very cool thing and let's learn more about it and knock off with the negative waves...


Negative electrical waves kill snowblower threads.......


----------



## ElectricHonda (Mar 28, 2021)

Lunta said:


> Agree.
> 
> Wonderful, fun and admirable from a “Garage tinkering” viewpoint, but future electric driven blowers probably won’t want to suffer current transmission losses, when an electric motor can be used to adjust drive speed and can already deliver high torque from zero rpm.
> Where will we end up? Maybe 3-4 individual motors: Drive wheels, auger and chute?


Absolutely, would take a lot more work to spec a motor for each process. With electric motors for drive, augers, chute control then you can use a remote control. After remote control then autonomous snow machines. Slipper slope


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

ElectricHonda said:


> Absolutely, would take a lot more work to spec a motor for each process. With electric motors for drive, augers, chute control then you can use a remote control. After remote control then autonomous snow machines. Slipper slope


You have surpassed what is available out there now on the market.


Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Shovel said:


> You have surpassed what is available out there now on the market.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


As with all new ideas , things will have to be tweaked and bugs worked out. Also when this technology becomes more popular costs will come way down with bulk buying.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

ST1100A said:


> As an electrician I understand all of that very well.
> When a machine handle becomes electrically 'Hot' with the voltage being high enough to push the current through your hand that you are touching the machine with, then to pass the current-'Amps' through the body to the ground through the feet to the earth ground, making the human body the pathway to earth ground can cause the damage to the human body. Most of these machines have the voltage to do so, and they have plenty of 'Amp' capacity to do the fatal damage when something goes 'Haywire' on the machine, especially when you have a capacitor start motor that will give it a boost of current to flow for starting the motor under a load, and a 'boost' to send that current through the human body.
> Unfortunately it does happen too often, we hear about it every day.
> I did not claim it is only amps alone, we all know the volts have to push the amps, but it is only the amps that kill, not the volts, even though it takes both to do the job. Voltage alone will do nothing, Amperage is what kills, as it is pushed by the voltage.
> It does sound 'Fundamentally Flawed' but that is how it works in real life, just like current flows from negative to positive in that direction and everyone thinks just the opposite.


The error here is that a battery powered machine has _ZERO_ connextion to ground, thus any fault path through the feet/ground does not exist! And I doubt that you will ever see a cap start motor on a blower - for efficiency, speed control, size, etc. reasons I would imagine that they will all be multiphase brushless, so no caps.

The neg to positive current flow is depending on whether you use the physicists definition or the engineering definition. Electrons are negatively charged, so if you consider only electron motion, you get one definition. If you consider movement of positive charge, you get the other. Makes no difference most of the time but confuses a lot of students that are in physics and EE classes at the same time, since the same problems are worked oppositely.

I suspect that you may well be clear in your understanding of a lot of this, but just may not write that clearly . . . my goal is just to keep folks here from getting bad info (I don't buy into "doom and gloom" and/or fearmongering). Then again, there is also the high likelihood that a lot of the tech these days to so far above the bacground of a typical electrician, that they are not correctly understood (the Ariens EFI being a good example . . . for those of us familiar with the tech, we see a bonehead simple deployment of very old technologies . . . those without that background think it's complex voodoo . . . The same with brushless motors and such - I doubt any of that falls in the normal scope of an electrician. Installs and wiring, yes, but not internals of the devices themselves . . .)

My thoughts on the orig topic would be three sealed brushless motors - one for blower, two for wheels, with multiphase speed control. No brushes to wear, no starting issues, and outstanding torque. Considering that most smaller motors run pretty high RPM, reduction drives to wheels to get better use of torque, and can do steering with differential speed control and dump all the mechanical steering stuff. No need for hydro either, since this would inherently give unlimited speed control, and if wheel output speed is sensed, it could also implement some form of "positraction" by synchronizing wheel speed in case of spin. Chute could be anyhing, but myself, I'd prefer just a crank . . . HP requirements are not huge, so I would imagine pack voltage would not be unreasonable - 200 or less (at some point, the insulation needed exceeds the cost saved due to less copper . . .

I know absolutely nothing about this company, byt here is an example of a potential motor for blower drive. 5.5HP, close to clrrect RPM range, and 48V . . . 5.5HP 48V High Power Brushless DC Motors from China BLDC Motor Manufacture


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

ElectricHonda said:


> Absolutely, would take a lot more work to spec a motor for each process. With electric motors for drive, augers, chute control then you can use a remote control. After remote control then autonomous snow machines. Slipper slope


I suspect not, considering that there would be zero new tech involved. Think "Battlebots" - the drive/steer issues are pretty much the same, just no remote control. Motors, controllers, etc. in this power range amd size have been out there for years, and you get to throw out the fault prone transmission parts. Depends if you just want to adopt an existing design, flaws, inefficiencies and all, or not.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

tabora said:


> Geez, guys... In post #47, I tried to give you the idea it was time to give it up. Cease and desist and let's get back to the IMPORTANT part of the thread. @ElectricHonda did a very cool thing and let's learn more about it and knock off with the negative waves...


I'm still trying to figure out why you think you have the right to make that demand? Until the electrical issues and risks are understood, how is it possible to have a meaningful discussion on the e-blower topic, if it is laden with misinformation?

Seems like whenever an advanced topic comes up here, that some don't care about or understand, they start griping instead of learning . . . makes _NO_ sense to me . .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tadawson said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why you think you have the right to make that demand?


I just believe that it would be more appropriate to take the electrocution discussion to a separate thread in the lounge. It doesn't appear that the volts/amps debaters are ever going to get each other to agree to their viewpoint, and in the meantime the OP's thread is being needlessly cluttered. He's obviously put a lot of thought into the engineering and safety of the machine and there are lots of other battery-powered snow blowers out there; I don't recall any news stories about anyone dying using one.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

We should start this thread over.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Tony-chicago said:


> We should start this thread over.


Maybe a moderator could move the appropriate posts to a new thread?


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> As with all new ideas , things will have to be tweaked and bugs worked out. Also when this technology becomes more popular costs will come way down with bulk buying.


Some good sheathing for the electric cables and weather proofing for the electronics end is a must 
I support innovation..I just don't want electric snowblowers forced on us by the government...that day will come.
Some people have alot to clear and fight two foot snow while doing it...or go clear for money..Gas wins hands down in those situations. 


Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

ElectricHonda said:


> Absolutely, would take a lot more work to spec a motor for each process. With electric motors for drive, augers, chute control then you can use a remote control. After remote control then autonomous snow machines. Slipper slope


Don't mind the side discussion going on..that happens anywhere and everywhere on the internet. 
You have caught alot of ours attention with your work(including mine) and am interested in more videos or more discussion about the hurdles you encountered along the way....have you overheated a motor by chance yet?...is there a trip out mechanism if current draw becomes too high..is there a thermal cut out?
How much power are you consuming say with 12 inches of fresh snow?
Recharge times?



Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

I’m planning on living long enough to see most (hopefully all 😁) of the electrification of OPE. 
The sort of info being shared in this thread is great!
So please, all you garage-tinkerers, innovators, electrical experts and others...keep it all coming!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

People joke with me all the time about when am I gonna build a remote control Honda.

It's coming I'm sure. In the future people will be 400 pound blobs stuck to their easy chairs while they just push buttons on remotes. 

In this pandemic we have learned almost everything can be delivered to you. You can stream everything in the world with the TV and internet. All bills are paid automatically now.

The only time I have left the house is to go to garage on take the trash out. Come to think of it there is a kid in my neighborhood who will put my trash can out for a small fee. 

"In the Year 2525......."


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> In the future people will be 400 pound blobs stuck to their easy chairs while they just push buttons on remotes.





orangputeh said:


> "In the Year 2525......."


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

tabora said:


> I just believe that it would be more appropriate to take the electrocution discussion to a separate thread in the lounge. It doesn't appear that the volts/amps debaters are ever going to get each other to agree to their viewpoint, and in the meantime the OP's thread is being needlessly cluttered. He's obviously put a lot of thought into the engineering and safety of the machine and there are lots of other battery-powered snow blowers out there; I don't recall any news stories about anyone dying using one.


There is no "viewpoint" - it's physics, and an absolute . . . some get it, and some don't . . .


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> In the future people will be 400 pound blobs


The future is now.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Bought one of these 80V 18" chainsaws today. Uses the same batteries as my electric single stage snowblower, trimmer, pole saw & power broom.


----------

